# General > Reunions >  J Church, plumber - is that Jim Church of Harleston?

## paigetheoracle

Just before we left Thurso I noticed an advert for plumbing/ heating services in the name of J. Church and wondered if it was my old buddy from Harleston in Norfolk, Jim Church, married to Beverly Cordey?  Is there anybody out there that would now, including him?

----------


## stekar

He's not called Jim, so not the person you were hoping for.
Excellent plumber though!

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

can anyone direct me to where is number is???? I need him to fix heatikng asap.

----------

